# New amps day



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

I went a bit nuts last weekend and bought two new amps.

Div 13 RSA 23 and a Div 13 FTR 37.

After a 6 hour round trip from Calgary to Edmonton and back I had a 6 hour gig (that’s not a typo!) that night. I tried out both amps. The FTR 37 was first. It sounded great in the store but in the small club we were playing at, it was too much. Even at half power I couldn’t get comfy with it at the volume we were playing.

I switched over to the RSA 23. Whoa! The best description I can give is that the clean channel, which isn’t all that clean, sounds like a Komet K-60 but at a useable volume. Then the click channel sounds like a Komet Concorde but again, it won’t rip your face off.

I didn’t use any OD pedals, just my standard tuner->trem->echo->Switchazel->amp. Using the LIFT (clean boost like a ZVex SHO) turns the amp into a two channel + two sounds on each channel beast. 

I left the club that night thinking the RSA 23 might just be the best amp I’ve ever played. Course, it’s a new amp and I am still in the honeymoon period.

Took it to rehearsal on Tuesday and yup, the sound was still there. One of my favourite “tone” records is Jeff Beck’s “Truth”. I was fooling around doing the riff from “Rock My Plimsoul” when the guys joined in. NAILED that tone. Absolutely NAILED it. We added the tune to the list.

Gonna give it a good run tonight at the Red Onion. And I’m gonna drag a Les Paul along. I was using my Swiss Army Knife guitar, a PRS 513 before. Can’t wait to hear it with a real Lester.

I can’t see needing an OD pedal with this amp but I’ll put one in the signal chain tonight just to see.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice! Divided by 13 stuff is some of the best stuff on the planet:smile:. What kinda cabs are you running them through??


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Two div 13 amps in one go...you must not be married.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

Woaooa!

Wow! Well done sir!

Those guys at Ave Guitars in Edmonton best be sendin you a card this christmas!

Congrats on the amps.

I picked up a couple of new amps last week as well...but not two d13's

When you come clean.....you leave a ring around the tub!

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

when are you buying D13's for the other members?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Rob, how does the RSA compare to your LDW ?


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Nice! Divided by 13 stuff is some of the best stuff on the planet:smile:. What kinda cabs are you running them through??


I'm running the RSA 23 through a closed back 2x12 Div 13 cab. I haven't taken the back off (yet) but I'm pretty sure the speakers are a Celstion G12H and a Celestion Blue. The FTR-37 is running through an open back 2x12 Div 13 cab with the same speaker compliment. Both cabs came with the necessary back panels to switch from closed to open back. I usually gig in small rooms so I'm thinking I will switch the closed back to open back sooner or later - I prefer the 'spread' of open backs.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Two div 13 amps in one go...you must not be married.



Formerly married - does that count?


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

55 Jr said:


> Woaooa!
> 
> Wow! Well done sir!
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just another day of business for those guys I think.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> when are you buying D13's for the other members?


As soon as I have all the amps I want. Hehe... Oh and all the guitars too...it might be a while!!!!


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Hey Rob, how does the RSA compare to your LDW ?


I can't give you a good answer to that (yet). I haven't had them in similar situations. I've used the LDW in rehearsal, mostly to record a demo, but never live. The demo was recorded in a small room in my basement so the live sound was pretty restricted by volume constraints. I have to say the master volume in the LDW is pretty good. Since the RSA is so new I've only used it at two gigs now and one rehearsal, in a rehearsal space we rented.

So take what I say next with a grain of salt. I reserve the right to change my opinion.

Oh, and I think the only 'real' test (for me) of an amp is how it works in a band context. That's cuz I don't record hardly at all, and I really don't care how an amp sounds all by itself at home when I'm practicing or learning tunes. I've had too many amps that sound great at home totally disappear in a band context (Line 6 anyone?) and amps that sound average come to life and shine with a loud drummer and bass player.

Both the RSA and LDW have about the same amount of gain/overdrive on tap but the RSA is a more smooth and compressed sound while the LDW is a bit grittier and in your face. It's like a really good Plexi Marshall vs an early 70's metal face version of the same model.

The RSA has the edge in versatility because of it's two channel design. The LDW has a really good master volume though which is an advantage.

But honestly, I need quite a few hours with both of them to really give a meaningful review.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

When are you guys going to host a new jam? I love playing through your gear.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert, how many %13 does one man need? Drool


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

kat_ said:


> When are you guys going to host a new jam? I love playing through your gear.


Perry's got two clubs "on the hook". Bad luck to tell you more (the old 'counting chickens' rule) but by Sept something should be in place.

Having said that, I gave my notice to the band so I will only be there occasionally.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Robert, how many %13 does one man need? Drool


One of each???

I'm kinda interested in the combos now. Uh-oh....goodbye bank account.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> One of each???
> 
> I'm kinda interested in the combos now. Uh-oh....goodbye bank account.


 
Fortunately working for oil companies in Calgary really helps to fill that sucker back up again in a hurry. I know I enjoy it. 

:banana:


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Fortunately working for oil companies in Calgary really helps to fill that sucker back up again in a hurry. I know I enjoy it.
> 
> :banana:



Yes, God bless George Bush. I hope they don't connect his brain when they find it during his colonoscopy.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Both the RSA and LDW have about the same amount of gain/overdrive on tap but the RSA is a more smooth and compressed sound while the LDW is a bit grittier and in your face. It's like a really good Plexi Marshall vs an early 70's metal face version of the same model.
> .


Sounds like I would prefer the LDW.... thanks for the review.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Having said that, I gave my notice to the band so I will only be there occasionally.


Where you going ?


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Where you going ?


Overdue vacation for a couple weeks first. Then there's been some talk about my old band (not MY band but the band I was in) reforming.


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Can you just swap the output tubes in the RSA23? Do you need to rebias?


----------

